# Roseline Shark Growth Rate?



## 5sh (Mar 20, 2012)

No one has any roseline sharks here?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine grew 2.5-3" within a year.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

got mine at 2 inches...within 8 months they were close to 5 inches. i heavily fed them live blackworms and bloodworms only tho.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

I picked mine up around 2" and roughly a year and a half later he's at 5.5-6


----------



## 5sh (Mar 20, 2012)

wow, seems like some solid growth rates

i was told they grew pretty slow but you guys seem to get some good growth by feeding bloodworms and such

thanks for the input guys


----------



## mrduna01 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine have grown a half inch or so in a few months so yeah they grow fairly quick.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

5-6 in a year if well fed and a larger tank.

They are not really so nice at that size, and need a 6-8ft tank really.
Acted like a pack of bullies.


----------

